# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Z3X-BOX Samsung Update. Samsung Tool PRO 26.7. FRP reset NEW method

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Z3X-BOX Samsung Update. Samsung Tool PRO 26.7. FRP reset NEW method*     *Samsung Tool PRO 26.7. FRP reset NEW method.  Added: 
- addition support SM-A310F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A310FD (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A310M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A310MD (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A310N0 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A310Y (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A5108 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A510F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A510FD (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A510K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A510L (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A510M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A510MD (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A510S (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A510Y (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A7100 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A710F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A710FD (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A710K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A710L (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A710M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A710S (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A710Y (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A800F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A800I (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A800IZ (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A800S (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A800YZ (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A9000 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-A910F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G150N0 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G150NK (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G150NL (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G150NS (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G150S (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G389F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G530P (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G530T (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G530W (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G531F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G531M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G531Y (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G550F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G550FY (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G600F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G600FY (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G903F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G903M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G903W (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928A (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928C (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928G (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928I (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928L (New  Method Reset FRP) 
- addition support SM-G928N0 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928P (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928S (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928T (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G928W8 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930A (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930AZ (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930FD (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930L (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930P (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930R4 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930R6 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930R7 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930S (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930T (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930T1 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930V (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G930W8 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G935F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G935FD (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G935K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G935L (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G935P (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G935S (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G935T (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G935V (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-G935W8 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J105B (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J105F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J105H (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J110M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J111F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J111M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J120A (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J120AZ (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J120F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J120FN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J120G (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J120H (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J120M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J120W (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J120ZN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J200BT (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J200F (New  Method Reset FRP) 
- addition support SM-J200G (New  Method Reset FRP) 
- addition support SM-J200GU (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J200H (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J200M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J200Y (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J210F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J320A (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J320AZ (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J320F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J320FN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J320G (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J320H (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J320M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J320ZN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J321AZ (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J500F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J500FN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J500G (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J500H (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J500M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J500N0 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J500Y (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J510F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J510FN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J510GN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J510H (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J510K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J510L (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J510MN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J510S (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J510UN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J700F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J700H (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J700K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J700M (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J700P (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J700T (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J700T1 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J710F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J710FN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J710GN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J710K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-J710MN (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N9208 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920A (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920C (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920G (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920I (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920L (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920P (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920L (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920T (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N920W8 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930F (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930FD (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930L (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930R4 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930R7 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930S (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930T (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930V (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-N930W8 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T375K (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T375L (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T3777 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T377P (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T377V (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T580 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T585 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T587 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T670 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T677 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T677NL (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T713 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T719 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T719C (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T813 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T819 (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T819C (New  Method Reset FRP)
- addition support SM-T819Y  (New  Method Reset FRP)  HOW this work:
ADB should be activated for reset FRP.
If ADB not activated - you must flash sBoot from combination firmware.
Most of all files uploaded to support. After flashing this file, you will have activated ADB.   WHY we not did that automatic?
Because files for 5.11 6.0 different and may be problem with phone.*     *Discuss الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

